# Japanese books to learn Spanish



## neoarcangel

Hi, I trying compose this sentence in japanese

"Japanese books to learn spanish"

Is this correct like this?

日本人の本はスペイン語に学ぶです

or better like this?

日本人の本はスペイン語に学ぶ

thanks in advantage


----------



## nn.om

Sorry I can't help you, but 日本人 sounds incorrect >.< I have the vocabulary but I'm still not so confident about my Japanese grammar. Waiting for someone else's response


----------



## Flaminius

日本人 is a Japanese person.  It consists of the toponym for Japan and the suffix for ethnic, tribal, racial groups.

Language names are derived in the same way. This time you should use 語, the suffix for languages; 日本語.  [By the way, language names and their adjectives are capitalised (so are ethnic names) in English, *neoacangel*.]

Japanese books to learn Spanish:
You say you want to translate this sentence into Japanese.  Are you sure you want to treat it as a sentence?  In other words, do you think books can learn a language?  Perhaps you want those books to be used by Japanese people for studying Spanish?  Then, you are translating this as a noun phrase.

I wouldn't have asked this question if I hadn't seen your two attempts.  I find them funny but you seem to be serious about it.  If that is the case, I am eager to help you seriously be funny.


----------



## 涼宮

I see the sentence as a title of some sort. So, I'd say it as: 日本語を学ぶための日本語の本 or 日本語を勉強するための日本語の本.


----------



## neoarcangel

*Flaminius* ""Perhaps you want those books to be used by Japanese people for studying Spanish?""

Yes, that's the point

""Then, you are translating this as a noun phrase""

I don't understand which part do you refer?

*涼宮* 

Yes, I think that that is what I was searching

日本語を学ぶための日本語の本 or 日本語を勉強するための日本語の本.

but won't be like that ?

スペイン語を学ぶための日本語の本 or スペイン語を勉強するための日本語の本.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Ilmen

Sí, está en lo correcto. 

「スペイン語を学ぶための日本語の本」 = "Japanese book(s) for learning Spanish".


----------



## 涼宮

Yes, sorry! I didn't notice I wrote 'for learning Japanese''


----------



## Wishfull

スペイン語を学ぶための日本語の本
スペイン語を学ぶための日本語で書かれた本
日本語で書かれたスペイン語学習書
スペイン語を学ぶための日本の本
日本のスペイン語学習書


----------



## Flaminius

neoarcangel said:


> ""Then, you are translating this as a noun phrase""
> 
> I don't understand which part do you refer?


The whole part.  Your attempts in Japanese were sentences with Japanese books as the subject.
With your opening remark "Hi, I trying compose this sentence in japanese," I thought I needed your confirmation if what you wanted was a construction that you can use like a noun, which we call a noun phrase.

In addition to examples as graded by *Wishfull*, here is one more:
日本語でスペイン語が学べる本


----------



## neoarcangel

Ok, very thankfull at everyone, that was I wanted. and Flaminius, sorry for confusion, my english isn´t very good and maybe that I express myself in a incorrect way. Anyway, for the next time, ¿It is possible writing in spanish in this subforum?


----------



## Ilmen

Yes, you can. But the thing is that most Japanese people who attend this subforum don't speak Spanish, so unless somebody else translate your post into English or Japanese, you may well not get any reply from native Japanese speakers.
But apart from native speakers, there is still some people who can speak Spanish around here, such as me and 涼宮 (Suzumiya). ♪

Sí, puede. Pero el hecho es que la mayoría de los japoneses que visitan este subforo no hablan español, así que a menos que alguien traduce su mensaje al inglés o al japonés, podría no obtener ninguna respuesta de parte de los hablantes nativos del japonés.
Pero aparte de ellos, hay a pesar de todo unas personas que pueden hablar español por acá, como mí y 涼宮 (Suzumiya). ♪


----------



## neoarcangel

Ok, thank you. It is the thing that I want to know, although for the moment I follow to try writing in english althought I writing very bad.

Ok, gracias, es lo que queria saber, aunque por el momento seguiré intentando escribir en ingles aunque lo haga fatal


----------

